# Which brush is best to groom out knots!



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

Now Belle's coats getting longer, she has huge knots at the back end. Her puppy brush is no good, what should i buy to groom her? Also do you have the problem of gloop in the hair near their eyes? The hair around her face is quite long & bits poke in her eyes which i try to keep trimmimg! 
Do Cockapoo's need regular trips to the hairdressers?!!

S x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I have been using a matt buster which I bought for about £8 in Pets at Home on Izzy, as well as busting through matts, it seems to thin the coat, taking the underneath puppy fluff out. I've also been using a comb and a slicker on her. I will invest in Les Pooches brush as she's older and her adult caot rows in. Many people on here recommend them.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I think Ali has pretty much covered it 
I have les pooches brushes, Izzie now has an adult coat though, so not sure what is best til then. I think i'm also going to invest in another matt zapper for her matts on her bum soon.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yes they do need regular trips the a groomer, 

as for brushes you need a good sliker brush, and i always recomend the red mat zapper les pooches brush. 

you you come across a big knot you can use scissors, going with the lay of the coat(dont cut across the coat as you will just leave steps in the coat.) by cutting down with the coat like that you will brake up the matt and let the brush get into it. 

they do get gunk in their eyes near enough every day my lot its just what we call sleep and it just brown crusty bits , you just need to keep cleaning it. giving her a wee face trim will help.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi. I also have a Les Pooches brush (green) but could manage without my matt breaker;

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/matt-breaker-grooming-tool-with-replacement-blades-by-mikki-15598

The Les Pooches wont go through matts but is great for working through the coat. The matt breaker does what it says and breaks up the matt until it disperses and comes out.

I wouldn't be without either. 

I trim Daisy's face around her eye area so that she can see, around her paws and her rear end! I have avoided the groomers so far but we shall see what the winter brings!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive always so far just used a slicker brush and Buddys coats quite long now and he's never had any knots/matts yet.

Ive been trimming his face since he was 3 months old ,yes pieces do cover their eyes and it is quite hard to trim these ,ive just brought a pair of thinning scissors these are good for the face if your not confident with scissor cutting .

I would just clean her eyes with water and cotton wool.

Buddys got his first trip to the groomers next week but i want them to just scissor trim him as i think i will be able to keep on top of it around his face etc so i dont want them to clip him short.

Have you washed her yet?? Buddys always in the bath! I use tropiclean shampoo and leave in de-matt this should help with the matts(also a spray of tropiclean colonge after is gorg!)


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

OK, I have gone a bit overboard with brushes and have:-
A regular slicker,
Pinhead Brush
Porcupine brush
Green Les pooches brush
Red matt zapper Les pooches brush
A tangle teaser
and a matt breaker.
believe it or not I use all of them!! Betty doesn't really like the slicker/Les pooches as they are a bit severe and you need to be very gentle. I try to
brush her with the tangle teaser and then the pin brush first and use the Les Pooches brushes last and mainly where matting is prone.It is important to get to the undercoat tho as this is where it matts and some of the softer brushes
simply dont do this ( although to the hand it feels like it). When you brush through with a comb afterwards you will see this for yourself!!
I also use Tropiclean dematt/tangle on any mats which also helps.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> OK, I have gone a bit overboard with brushes and have:-
> A regular slicker,
> Pinhead Brush
> Porcupine brush
> ...


Glad it is not just me! I also have a pin head brush but all the pins have pushed in!  You are right, it does loosen the coat up nicely before using the les pooches! I also have a comb but haven't used it yet!   x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi S - you've already had lots of good advice re brushes, so I will just add that our Ruby (16 months) goes for a trim every couple of months. And yes they do get eye bogies (as they're known in our house) regularly.

Ian


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Sezra said:


> Hi. I also have a Les Pooches brush (green) but could manage without my matt breaker;
> 
> http://www.petsathome.com/shop/matt-breaker-grooming-tool-with-replacement-blades-by-mikki-15598
> 
> ...


That matt breaker is what I use too - it is great if you watch not to touch the skin with it - it is pretty sharp. The groomer showed me how to use quick, short strokes, almost a flick. The idea is to stroke the matts to the end of the coat if it is long, she told me. I think it is indispensible.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Tressa said:


> That matt breaker is what I use too - it is great if you watch not to touch the skin with it - it is pretty sharp. The groomer showed me how to use quick, short strokes, almost a flick. The idea is to stroke the matts to the end of the coat if it is long, she told me. I think it is indispensible.


Thank you, I have been trying to get it in/under the matt and then easing it through. I hold on to the coat below so that I am not tugging her. Does this sound about right?  I will be brushing later so will have a go with your flick method! x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Sezra said:


> Thank you, I have been trying to get it in/under the matt and then easing it through. I hold on to the coat below so that I am not tugging her. Does this sound about right?  I will be brushing later so will have a go with your flick method! x


That sounds exactly as I was advised. Good luck with it


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> Hi S - you've already had lots of good advice re brushes, so I will just add that our Ruby (16 months) goes for a trim every couple of months. And yes they do get eye bogies (as they're known in our house) regularly.
> 
> Ian


Rocky lets me romove his "eye bogies"  (great name) on the understanding that he gets to eat it afterwards 
Those are his terms....eeeuuuuuuuwwwwww


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Laney said:


> Rocky lets me romove his "eye bogies"  (great name) on the understanding that he gets to eat it afterwards
> Those are his terms....eeeuuuuuuuwwwwww


Izzie is the same! Although I wouldn't say she 'lets me get them' but I do get them & she eats it all the time! Grosssss!


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

"Eye bogies"...LOVE IT. We will definitely be adopting this in our household. Thanks Ian!!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Laney said:


> Rocky lets me romove his "eye bogies"  (great name) on the understanding that he gets to eat it afterwards
> Those are his terms....eeeuuuuuuuwwwwww


Yuk, that is foul 

I can't take credit for the name as I'm sure it was one of The Spice Girls that coined the term in an interview I saw!!

Ian


----------

